# Smoky Mountain trip last week



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Had an awesome time in the Smoky Mountains of Tennessee last week. It was my first visit to the region and my first encounter with wild mountain trout. Hatches of caddis and BWO made for some unbelievable dry fly action. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/42PpKTDWNMM[/ame]


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool video. That's some beautiful water and wild trout you got there. Man I'd love to go down to the Smokies one of these days.....


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

I highly recommend it! Find a buddy to share the drive with and it's not too bad of a ride.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice fishing video! 

A buddy and I are heading down for a long weekend at the end of May...3 days / 2 nights. Total cost with room, gas, and licenses will be $150 each plus food (we got a hotel with free hot breakfasts, we will pack sammiches and canteens of water for lunch, then eat dinner after we finish fishing). That makes it cheaper than most guided trips here in Ohio. Our hotel is on the outskirts of Gatlinburg and right on a river...should be nice.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

That's a beautiful area down there around Gatlinburg. Nice video and some nice trout.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

My wife and I had our honeymoon at westgate resort right there! You had pigeon forge river and a mountain stream both real close and it was all I could do not to go buy a new fly rod and reel and go try em out! Lol beautiful streams out there!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

COOL video and NICE fish . I try to make it down there a couple times every year, it sure is a ''SPECIAL'' place. Thanks for sharing, makes me want to start loading my back-pack.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well done, very nice video and some nice fish. The Little River is an awesome stream to fish, did you by chance get to fish the middle prong up around Tremont? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. Flyman, I had some of my best luck right around the Townsend Wye area. Go figure, it was the the easiest access and fished heavily.The first trout I hooked was just upstream from there, a very nice brown that threw the hook after he went airborne and I got a good look at him. I fished all along highway 73 also.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

anglerNpurgatory said:


> Thanks guys. Flyman, I had some of my best luck right around the Townsend Wye area. Go figure, it was the the easiest access and fished heavily.The first trout I hooked was just upstream from there, a very nice brown that threw the hook after he went airborne and I got a good look at him. I fished all along highway 73 also.



From your video I could see that you were on the main body of the Little River by the width of the stream and vehicles passing by on 73. You are correct, that portion of the river does get a lot of pressure as it is easier to access and has open areas for casting not to mention it holds larger fish that attracts many anglers. The west prong up around Tremont is more technical, it is tight quarter fishing lined with hungry Rhododendron that are eager to take your fly on the back-cast. Like the lower section, the fish are wild, naturally reproducing trout but much smaller in size; occasionally one does catch a larger one but most are typical 6-9" fish. It was apparent that you had a very enjoyable/successful trip to the Smoky's, trips such as yours keeps a person going back and arouses the interest of others to head south and try it for themselves. I got the fever about 15 years ago and head down there about twice a month; eventually I will retire there. Again, thanks for the great video!


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope next time I can spend an entire day hiking and fishing more remote waters. It was indeed an amazing trip and I hope I can do it every year!


----------

